# DS-260 past addresses



## Jonathan Parker (Feb 21, 2015)

Hi, I'm ex UK military and I served for a long time in Germany, as I was married I lived in an Army married quarter which had a German address, so which do I enter on the DS-260, my BFPO Army Unit address or the married quarter address, if I give the married quarter address will the Visa department also want a German police record? As my wife is German she has given the married quarter address and has already obtained a German police record.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

"Tell the truth." I would think those addresses would need to match, wouldn't they?


----------



## Jonathan Parker (Feb 21, 2015)

BBCWatcher said:


> "Tell the truth." I would think those addresses would need to match, wouldn't they?


The confusion would be as my wife is German she would be registered with the German police against the married quarter address, however as I was a British serving soldier I would not be registerd with the German authorities and would not be able to get a German police record if asked and officially my address would be that of the British unit I was serving with. To match with requested official documentation seperate addresses seem to be the correct reply but as you say I can see this causing a bit of confusion.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

You could put both. That is, put the BFPO Army Unit address but also include within/below that address "(Posted to Base in Germany)." I'm assuming that's a correct summary, but modify accordingly. That approach should hit all the marks.


----------

